# New Lever User



## jacferhog (Aug 27, 2013)

@Mods - Please move this to the Introductions section - error on my part.

Hello all,

I've been lurking on the forum for a while, and have decided that I ought to register and get involved. I am at present the proud owner of 3 La Pavonis, all of which I am restoring at present! A 1960s and a 1970s Europiccola, and my first Peacock, a 1983 Professional. The latter is getting a few little additions, and I've included a teaser picture below. Anyone want to guess what those holes are for?

I will post a thread in the Lever forum when the restoration is complete. I'm going for a British Racing Green base.

I look forward to getting more involved in the forums.

J.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome







I like the sound of a brg base.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome , ill be interested to see your set up when you've finished .


----------

